# Black Lake Trails



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Black Lake Trails *

Well We once again Are on A New Trail.
Black Lake Trails

http://cheboygantrailways.com/black-lake-trail-system

We Start Off in the Scramble Area, Then We Make Our Way to the Quad Trails.
We Eventually wind up Riding to Bummers Roost Trail.
But that will be in Other Upcoming Videos.
Yes this will be about 5 or 6 Videos.
The Fall Colors Are Amazing !!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

More Videos...











These Below are just the Hill Climb Area.


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 115 acres of Hunting land just north of here, been going up to the Black lake area since 1973


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for Watching the Videos, and the Comment!
We will be going back up the again this Fall!


----------

